# Bergtaugliche Schuhe für Flatpedals



## Chris78 (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor 2 Monaten auf Flatpedals umgestiegen und möchte nun definitiv dabei bleiben. Mir fehlt allerdings noch ein wirklich geeigneter Schuh.

Zunächst bin ich mit alten Skateschuhen gefahren. Gefühl auf dem Pedal super aber zu rutschig im Matsch und knöchelgefährdend.

Der nächste Versuch war der Shimano MT91 ohne Platten. Stabil, Knöchel geschützt aber auf dem Pedal zu hoch und wackelig und außerdem zu hart. Gefühl fürs Pedal quasi nicht vorhanden.

Die Wahrheit muss irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Ich suche einen Schuh mit dem man sinnvoll auch mal in den Bergen biken kann und der trotzdem ein halbwegs gutes Gefühl fürs Pedal bietet. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (5. September 2011)

Schau dir mal welche von FiveTen an:
http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/footweartype/Freeride_m23/

Ich habe die Impact High seit 4 Jahren. Sitzen, spitzen Grip, Knöchelschutz und sind unverwüstlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (5. September 2011)

kann ich bestätigen... hab die impact high seit ein paar jahren. taugen auch zum bikebergsteigen...


----------



## Chris78 (5. September 2011)

Das reicht für alpines Gelände? Ich werd mal schauen ob die hier jemand verkauft. Danke schonmal.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

Ich finde den Grip beim Laufen mit den 5.10 miserabel! Auf festem Untergrund geht's ja noch, aber sobald es rutschiger, loser Boden ist rutscht man bei jedem Schritt vorwärts einen halben Schritt zurück. Je nach Gelände finde ich das dann nervig bis sehr unangenehm. 
Darum habe ich mir für Alpines Gelände letztens Zustiegschuhe gegönnt, und zwar die La Sportiva Ganda Guide. Die haben ein halbwegs flaches Profil an der Sohle, so dass man auf den Plattformpedalen (ich hab Syntace #9) immer noch vernünftig Halt hat, aber trotzdem noch beim Laufen gut vorwärts kommt. Zudem baut die Sohle im Vergleich zu vielen Bergwanderschuhen noch relativ flach, was ich wichtig finde (da mich die "Plateausohle" an meinen Bergschuhen die ich im Winter zum Radeln anziehe ziemlich nervt), und ist dabei stabil genug dass sich die Pedale nicht durchdrücken.
Der Zehenschutz durch die weit hochgezogene Gummikappe ist auch recht praktisch.

In arg losem Geröll wäre ein echter Berg-Wanderstiefel zwar immer noch meilenweit überlegen, und auf den Pedalen kommt der Grip nicht an die 5.10 ran, aber es ist imho ein sehr vernünftiger Kompromiss. Für nichts spitze aber für alle Anwendungen auf jeden Fall gut genug. Ich habe im letzten Alpen-Urlaub einen Tag lang die 5.10 angehabt, anstatt der La Sportiva, und habe mich bei den ersten paar Metern Tragen schon verflucht, weil es sich eben doch gleich viel schlechter läuft.

Was ich an den La Sportiva Schuhen noch ein bisschen vermisse wäre eine wasserdichte Membran, z.B. Goretex. Vor dem ersten Tragen ordentlich in Imprägnierspray ertränkt halten sie zwar auch ein paar Minuten Wolkenbruch aus (also besser als die 5.10 nach ähnlicher Behandlung), aber früher oder später wird's oben an der weit runter gezogenen Zunge leider reinlaufen.


----------



## Makke (7. September 2011)

Meine Empfehlung:

- Shimano SH-MT91
- Vaude Trailhead AM

die 5.10 sind Plastiktreter, werden die einmal naß von innen, bleiben sie es auch.
Mit den Shimanos fahre ich seit Jahren durch die Alpen und auch hier lokal ... guter halt, genügend Grip auch
auf losem Grund ... (unbedingt anprobieren, die Größen fallen seltsam aus)


----------



## Alex-F (7. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde den Grip beim Laufen mit den 5.10 miserabel! Auf festem Untergrund geht's ja noch, aber sobald es rutschiger, loser Boden ist rutscht man bei jedem Schritt vorwärts einen halben Schritt zurück. Je nach Gelände finde ich das dann nervig bis sehr unangenehm.
> Darum habe ich mir für Alpines Gelände letztens Zustiegschuhe gegönnt, und zwar die La Sportiva Ganda Guide. Die haben ein halbwegs flaches Profil an der Sohle, so dass man auf den Plattformpedalen (ich hab Syntace #9) immer noch vernünftig Halt hat, aber trotzdem noch beim Laufen gut vorwärts kommt. Zudem baut die Sohle im Vergleich zu vielen Bergwanderschuhen noch relativ flach, was ich wichtig finde (da mich die "Plateausohle" an meinen Bergschuhen die ich im Winter zum Radeln anziehe ziemlich nervt), und ist dabei stabil genug dass sich die Pedale nicht durchdrücken.
> Der Zehenschutz durch die weit hochgezogene Gummikappe ist auch recht praktisch.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab die 510 noch nicht angehabt, aber das war genau das was ich mich gefragt habe bei der flachen Sohle. Schön und gut das sie auf die Pins optimiert sind, aber man steht ja nu nicht immer auf Pedalen... Für die Konditionen in denen wir Outdoor-Sport bedingt manchmal fahren fehlt mir dann auch Goretex oder ähnliches. 

Die Ganda Guide und die Vaude Trailhead sehen gut aus, werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## MrFaker (7. September 2011)

impact (die flache version), schau mal in meine signatur, falls dir die größe passt können wir gerne einen guten preis ausmachen.

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/31-sam-hill

ohne die weltmeisterstreifen. sonst ähnlich.

ich hatte bei den 1-2x tragen, keine probleme und musste hochzus mehr "wandern", als fahren

robuste sohle ist wichtig.


----------

